# *** DIS DCL FAQ - New Alphabetical Listing of DCL Information ***



## lbgraves

*LAST UPDATED 
PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THIS FAQ, WHILE IT TRIES VERY HARD TO BE CURRENT, DOES HAVE SOME OUTDATED INFO.  IF ANYONE FINDS UPDATED INFO THEY WANT US TO ADD, PLEASE LET AQUADAME KNOW! 


A THROUGH L LISTINGS

Acronyms on the DIS* - While exploring our discussion forums, you'll come across many abbreviations that you might not understand. These are the commonly used abbreviations you are likely to come across.  Acronym listing

Here are some specific to the DIS Cruise Board. DCL Acronyms 



*Adult Only Activities *- Activities

*Alaska Info* - ALASKA PLANNING THREAD

*Alaska Excursion Reviews* - ALASKA EXCURSION REVIEW THREAD

*Alcohol Policy (effective 9.30.2015):*
Effective for cruises embarking on or after September 30, 2015, each Guest 21 years and older may bring two bottles of unopened wine or champagne (no larger than 750ml) or six beers (no larger than 12oz) onboard in carry-on luggage at the beginning of the voyage and at each port-of-call. All wine/champagne and beer brought onboard must be packed in the Guest’s carry-on luggage. Any alcohol packed in checked luggage will be removed and stored until the completion of the cruise. Guests are not allowed to bring liquors or spirits (including powdered alcohol) onboard.

*Auto Beverage Gratuity -*
A 15% gratuity is automatically added to bar, beverage, wine and deck service tabs. All gratuities can be charged to your stateroom folio.

*Baby On Board* - https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/traveling-with-little-ones/

*Back to Back Cruises* - What happens on B2B cruises

*Beer Mug Savings Package [refillable]* – Purchase their refillable 22oz mug for $16.95 and enjoy refills for the price of a 16oz pour. Don’t want to wash or carry the mug around the ship? Trade it in to the bartender for a “token” card that you can fit in your wallet or lanyard instead. Can either be purchased on the ship or via the "Onboard Gifts and Amenities" site before you cruise.

*Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise* - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully! http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-plan.htm#shippingaboxtoship

*Boxes to Send Home after Cruise* – The previous recommended business has closed; this place is close to the terminal and seems to offer the main options (USPS, Fedex, UPS, DHL). Reviews or further recommendations appreciated!  http://ashippingdepot.com/home/1419106

*Cakes* - May be ordered ahead of time here: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/gifts-and-amenities/

*Cancellation Policy* - DCL Policy

*Castaway Cay (Info/Map) – *https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ports/castaway-cay/

*Castaway Cay 5K* *info thread *- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912977

*Castaway Cay Cabanas info thread* - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2336376
Pricing as of 12.18.2014:
Family beach: $549 ($590.18 w/VAT)
Serenity Bay: $399 ($428.93 w/VAT)
Cabana #21: $ 899 ($966.43 w/VAT)
Price includes up to 6 guests on the Family Beach and up to 4 guests on Serenity Bay, additional $50 per person (plus VAT) up to a Maximum of 10 guests. Cabana #21 on Family Beach price is for up to 10 people with a $50 per person additional up to a maximum of 16.

*Castaway Cay History* - BLACKBEARD DOESN'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE

*Castaway Club* - Once you have cruised on DCL you are a member of their Castaway Club: List of CC benefits by tier
According to DCL: "Silver, Gold or Platinum benefits are determined by the highest membership level Guest in a stateroom. Only one Guest in a stateroom party needs to be a Castaway Club Member for the entire stateroom party to be eligible for the associated benefits*. However, benefits do not extend beyond the immediate stateroom party, so benefits associated with Guests traveling in other staterooms will be determined by the highest membership level Guest in each stateroom."
*Please note that lanyards are given by member status, not by stateroom:
First time cruisers are not given a lanyard - after you disembark your 1st cruise you are silver.
Silver lanyards (1-4 cruises) are grey/silver - after you disembark your 5th cruise you are gold.
Gold lanyards (5-9 cruises) are bold yellow - after you disembark your 10th cruise you are platinum.
Platinum lanyards are black (10+ cruises).

*Changing a Name on a Reservation*  - Terms and Conditions
“Changes to the vacation commencement date or changes of Guest names will be considered cancellations. For cancellations, amounts paid, minus cancellation fees and other amounts owed, will be promptly refunded.”

*[Disney VIP] Character Breakfast* - Character breakfasts are now a ticketed event on 7 night and longer cruises. Tickets are distributed beginning on embarkation day (location in the Navigator). It lasts about an hour. Characters (with handlers) will come to the tables during the meal for photos/autographs, but not for a long time, it's really quick. Have your camera/autograph book at the ready for when they show up!
Most breakfasts have the Disney Jr. characters along with Mickey. Occasionally, the breakfast is the Fab 5 (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, and either Chip or Dale - sometimes both). If the entry in the Navigator specifies "Disney Jr." then that's who's going to be there.

*Character Calls* - If you have a cruise booked you can have a Disney character call – sign into your reservation on the DCL site and click on the “View Details” option. It will be at the bottom of the window on the left.

*Checking In at Port* *Canaveral* - Check In

*Christmas Decorations Onboard* - DCL decorates the ships starting the second week of November.  Castaway Cay is decorated the day after Thanksgiving. Seasonal Activity Listing

*Crew Member Address* - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2908195 (you will find info in the first post)

*Cruise Music* - CRUISE MUSIC FOR PLAYLISTS

*Cruise Ship Etiquette* - CRUISE SHIP ETIQUETTE THREAD

*Cruise Ships in Port* - What other ships will be in port when you are

*Cruise Tips and Planning *- Cruise Tips and Planning Thread

*Custom Regulations* - Customs

*DCL Contact Information* - DCL Email, address and phone

*DCL Ground Transfers* - Official DCL Site

*DCL Merchandise* - Left the ship and forgot to buy something?  Something broke or was lost?  Sometimes you can get DCL merchandise from the WDW Merchandise number.  It helps to have a good description of the item.  *Call 407-363-6200 or email at wdw.mail.order@disneyworld.com

DCL Travel Insurance* - Policy Handbook

*Deck Plans* - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-deckplans.htm

*Deposits* – Deposits are 20% of cruise fare less taxes and fees.  When rebooking onboard the deposit amount is 10%.

*Dine and Play* - Information

*Dining Rotations* - You will not know your dining rotation until you check in at the Port.  It will be noted on your KTTW card.  These are examples of rotations that were used on recent cruises to give you some idea of the possibilities.
Currently there are two seatings for dinner, 5:45 and 8:15.

7 day Eastern Cruises on Disney Magic [please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
LAPLAPL 5:45 and 8:15
APLAPLA 5:45 and 8:15
PLAPLAP 5:45 and 8:15

_Typical Eastern Special Theme Schedule - per recent navigators _[please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
Saturday - Rotation Menu [AP show for APL rotation] - Welcome Aboard Show
Sunday - Golden Mickeys Menu [Formal Night] - Golden Mickeys Show
Monday - Rotation Menu [AP show for PLA rotation] - Twice Charmed
Tuesday - Pirate Menu - Movie night in the WD Theater
Wednesday - Rotation Menu [AP show for LAP rotation] - Variety Show with entertainer
Thursday - Captain's Gala Menu [Semiformal Night] - Disney Dreams
Friday - Till We Meet Again Menu - Farewell Show

7 day Western Cruises on Disney Magic [rotation confirmed for 8/22/09 cruise - please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
LAPPLAP 5:45 and 8:15
APLLAPL 5:45 and 8:15
PLAAPLA 5:45 and 8:15

_Typical Western Special Theme Schedule - per recent navigators _[please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
Saturday - Rotation Menu  [AP show for APL rotation] - Welcome Aboard Show
Sunday - Rotation Menu [AP show for LAP rotation] - Variety Show with entertainer
Monday - Golden Mickeys Menu [Formal Night] - Golden Mickeys Show
Tuesday - Rotation Menu [AP show for PLA rotation] - Twice Charmed
Wednesday - Pirate Menu - Movie night in the WD Theater
Thursday - Captain's Gala Menu [Semiformal Night] - Disney Dreams
Friday - Till We Meet Again Menu - Farewell Show

4 day cruise on Disney Wonder [please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
TAAP 5:45 and 8:15
APPT 5:45 and 8:15
PTTA 5:45 and 8:15

Sunday - Rotation Menu - Golden Mickeys Show
Monday - Rotation Menu - Dress Up Night - Toy Story [retiring during 2016 dry dock]
Tuesday - Pirate Menu - Movie night in the WD Theater
Wednesday - Rotation Menu - Disney Dreams

3 day cruise on Disney Wonder [please PM a cruise mod if this is incorrect]
TAP 5:45 and 8:15
APT 5:45 and 8:15
PTA 5:45 and 8:15

Thursday - Rotation Menu - Golden Mickeys Show
Friday - Rotation Menu - Toy Story - Pirate Deck Party
Saturday - Rotation Menu - Dress Up Night - Disney Dreams

*Directions to Port Canaveral* -
Disney Cruise Line
9150 Charles M Rowland Drive
Port Canaveral, FL 32920

From the Orlando International Airport, the port is just a short drive along Florida's Beachline Expressway (S.R. 528) to reach the cruise terminals, restaurants, parks, beach and other places of business and recreation.

Port Canaveral is even closer to Melbourne International Airport. From the airport follow signs to eastbound U.S. 192, cross the Indian River and turn north on SR A1A. Drive along the coast until you reach Port Canaveral. Or take, U.S. 192, westbound to Interstate 95 and drive north to the Beeline Expressway's east exit.

From the Daytona Beach International Airport, go east to Interstate 95, then drive south to the Beeline Expressway's east exit.

Once you arrive at the port, finding the cruise terminals is easy. Signs along the highway clearly chart your course. Cruise Terminals 5 and 9/10 are located on the north side of the port and can be reached via SR 401. Cruise Terminals 2, 3 and 4 are on the south side near Jetty Park. Just turn left off SR 528 into Port Canaveral, then make a right turn onto George King Boulevard and follow the signs.

Parking at the Port

*Disability Assistance Offered* - Guests with disabilities information
(407) 566-3500 - DCL number specifically for those with special assistance onboard

*Discounts* - Current discounts being offered by DCL
INFO ON LAST MINUTE RESTRICTED DISCOUNTS

*Discount Codes* - will be under special offers on the DCL website when/if they are offered.
MTO - Military discount
KFO - Kids sail free offer
FLR - Florida resident discount
CAN - Canadian resident discount

*Door Demensions* - 27" wide, 6 1/2' high, 3" deep

*Door Signs* - How to make a door sign Part I,  Door Signs Part II
Please note that Disney only allows door signs that are put on with magnetic backing. Adhesive backings are not allowed.

*Dress Code* - Main Dining Rooms, Palo, Remy

*Dry Cleaning and Pressing Price List* - as of 9.29.2017




*Dry Dock Updates* -
Next Dry Dock for the Wonder – TBD (rumored September 2019)
Next Dry Dock for the Magic - TBD (last was Feb/March 2018 in Freeport, Bahamas)
Next Dry Dock for the Dream – TBD (last was Oct 2015 Freeport Bahamas)
Next Dry Dock for the Fantasy – TBD (last was April/May 2017)

*Emergency Contact Number for Ships* - Friends and family can contact you on board by calling (888) 322-8732; they must know your stateroom number and which ship you are on. The cost is $7 per minute and CC information must be entered before the call will be connected.

*Excursion Reviews for each Port* - Check out the information for each port including pictures, shopping guides and a list of the excursons offered there through DCL with the age limits and costs.  You can also check out reviews for each port to find out what fellow DISers enjoyed doing both with DCL and on their own.

Castaway Cay Information and Excursions

_3 & 4 Night Bahama cruises:_
Nassau Information and Excursions

_7 Night Western cruises:_
http://www.trolleytours.com/key-west/
Key West Information and Excursions,  Key West Excursion Reviews
Grand Cayman Information and Excursions,  Grand Cayman Excursion Reviews
Cozumel Information and Excursions,  Cozumel Excursion Reviews

_7 Night Eastern cruises:_
St. Thomas Information and Excursions,  St. Thomas Excursion Reviews,
St. Maarten Information and Excursions,  St. Maarten Excursion Reviews

_Alaskan Cruises:_
Vancouver Helpful Information Thread

*First Time Cruiser Information* http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/first-time.htm
This link was posted by WebmasterJohn and has tons of great info for anyone looking to book their first cruise and even for those that have cruised in the past.

*Fish Extenders* - FE 101 Basics,  FE Info,  Directions to make a no-sew FE

*Fitness Center* - Fitness classes and services offered

*Food Pictures* - DCL Food Porn Thread

*Gift Baskets* – DCL discontinued outside vendors 12/2014; in room gifts can be ordered via the DCL site. https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/gifts-and-amenities/

*Gratuities* – DCL will automagically add their recommended gratuities to your on board account, but you may alter the amount any time prior to disembarking at guest services. Tips of 15% will be automatically added to all bar, beverage, wine and deck service tabs, and there is an 18% tip added to all spa services as well. https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/faq/onboard-services/gratuities/

*Guarantee (GTY) vs. IGT, OGT, VGT *- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2914256

*Hidden Mickeys on DCL *- http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/catalog/disney-cruise-line

*Hotels* - For information regarding hotels and things to do in the Port Canaveral area please see *Shirley's Helpful Thread* below.

*Insurance Thread* - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2654664

*Internet Access, WiFi and Cell Phones Onboard* - Technology Info

*Kid Clubs* -
It's A Small World (6mo-3): $9/hr for the first child and $8/hr for any additional children in your family. You may cancel up to 4 hours prior to your reservation without penalty; any closer and you will forfeit half the cost of care. *Prior reservations are required.*
More info - Tips For Cruising with a Baby

Oceaneer Club (3-12)
Oceaneer Lab (3-12)
Edge (11-14)
Vibe (14-17)
Chill Spa (13-17)

*Children with Disabilities:*
Children with special needs are welcome, simply give the Oceaneer Club or Lab advance notice so that they can schedule an extra counselor if necessary. There are also some counselors who know sign language to assist children who are hearing impaired. With Cast Members from over 50 countries around the world, many foreign language needs can also be addressed.

*Laundry Rooms* - DCL has installed swipe payment readers in their laundry rooms, so you do not need to have cash on hand.  The cost per load is now $2 for a washer and $2 for a dryer, and they are ~45 minute cycles. They have vending machines with Tide powder, Clorox and Downey dryer sheets.
Locations:
Disney Wonder and Disney Magic – Decks 2, 6 and 7
Disney Dream and Disney Fantasy – Decks 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10

*Lost and Found* - 407-566-3734, the email address is DCL.Lost.and.Found@disney.com


----------



## mmouse37

*M THROUGH Z LISTINGS*


*MCO Information* - Links to rental car info, flight info and hotel info at and near the Orlando Airport
Rental car info at MCO
Hyatt Hotel at (in) MCO
Map of airlines, terminals, baggage claim, etc.

*Menus* -
All Ships
Palo
Animator's Palate
Room Service

Magic Menus
Lumiere's
Rapunzel's Royal Table

Wonder Menus
Triton's
Tiana's Place

Dream Menus
Royal Palace
Enchanted Garden
Remy

Fantasy Menus
Royal Court
Enchanted Garden
Remy

*Meeting Rooms* - Available on All Ships

*Minor Authorization Form* - If you are traveling with a child of whom you are not the parent or legal guardian, please complete and notarize this form. Bring the notarized form with you to the port terminal.
DCL download

*Movies* - You can call 888-325-2500, choose the reservations option, then ask what movies will be showing the week you cruise.

*Nametag Blanks for Cabin Doors - *DCL Nametag Blanks

*Navigators -* Link to various Navigators

*Onboard Airline Check-In* - DCL air transportation information

When you register for Onboard Airline Check-In, you are entitled to:
Receive your boarding passes and check your luggage for your return flight before you disembark the ship
Skip luggage claim at the port terminal
Bypass the airline check-in counter at the airport
Here's how it works:  Reserve air or ground transportation through Disney Cruise Line® and sign up for Onboard Airline Check-In when you check in for your cruise at the port or a Walt Disney World® Resort Hospitality Desk.  On the day prior to disembarkation, your airline boarding passes and valet luggage tags will magically be delivered to your stateroom, along with a letter answering common questions you may have.  Attach the tags to your luggage and leave your bags outside your stateroom the evening prior to disembarkation. Disney Cruise Line® will collect and deliver your luggage to your airline.  When you arrive at Orlando International Airport, proceed to security with your boarding passes already in hand and continue on to your scheduled departure gate. It's that simple!

Additional requirements based on departure airport:
Port Canaveral:

Your flight must depart from Orlando International Airport after 11:25 AM on the same day your vacation ends and you must be flying on a participating airline: American Airlines, JetBlue, United Airlines, Alaska Airlines or Delta Air Lines (Domestic Destinations Only).
Miami


Your flight must depart from Miami International Airport after 11:30 AM on the same day your vacation ends and you must be flying on a participating airline: American Airlines, United Airlines or Delta Air Lines (Domestic Destinations Only).

*Onboard Booking Discounts* - Effective 03/04/2012
When booking onboard, you are allowed to book 2 reservations per household that will receive the 10% discount, 50% deposit reduction and onboard credit (based on Castaway Club level). They must be for the same sail date. You will not be allowed to book these for someone not on the sailing and that is not in your household.
Disney Cruise Line will allow you to book more then the 2 reservations for future sailings but they will not have the 50% deposit reduction or 10% Discount. They will have an onboard credit (based on Castaway Club level). There is nothing stating these have to be in the same household

*Opening Day Pricing Threads - *2012 Onwards

*Parking* - Parking at Port Canaveral

*Passports* - Closed loop cruises do NOT require a passport or passport card; you will need a birth certificate and valid state issued ID. https://www.us-passport-service-guide.com/passports-for-closed-loop-cruise.html
** If you are traveling on a closed loop cruise without a passport and have a medical emergency that requires you to leave the ship and ultimately fly home, this will be done through Emergency Repatriation. **

*Photos Onboard - *Shutters

*Picture of the Day* DCL PICTURE OF THE DAY THREAD

*Pools* - Pool Info
The splash area is very slippery.  DISers have suggested that swim shoes are needed for the little ones. 

*Port Canaveral Information Thread -* http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273

*Port Canaveral Webcam* - NEW HD PORT WEBCAM

*Postcards from Mickey* - Postcards

*Prohibited Items on DCL* - What is not allowed onboard

*Rental Car Info/Location Codes:*
RENTAL CAR INFO - SEE POST 11

*Reshopping a Cruise Onboard* - INFO ON HOW TO RESHOP A CRUISE ONBOARD

*Reservation Hold Time Change Effective 04/02/12*
Effective 4/2/12, when making a new reservation you will be allowed a 1 day hold on suites and concierge (previously 3) and a 3 day hold on all other categories (previously 5). This is for all ships.
Deposit amounts remain the same.
(info supplied by WebmasterKelsie)

*Room Service Menu* - MENU, ROOM SERVICE MENU AT DCL SITE

*Search Function* - Search 101

*Shirley's Helpful Thread* - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273 - Information about the Port Canaveral Area

*Shopping Onboard* - Shopping

*Shutters* - Price varies based on ship and itinerary; you can find the discounted pre-purchase price for your cruise here: https://www.ourcruisephotos.com/precruise/DCL
I forgot to purchase my pictures or forgot to pickup my USB drive! Help!

*Signature Guidelines* - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1610277

*Smoking Policy on DCL Ships* - https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/faq/booking-reservations/designated-smoking-areas/

*Spa Information* - Senses Spa,  Luxury Villa Suites

*Stateroom Door Decorations Policy* - PLEASE READ RE: USING ADHESIVES

*Stateroom Gifts* - https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/gifts-and-amenities/

*Stateroom Pictures* - Stateroom Guide,  Virtual Stateroom Tour

*Stateroom Reports* - Room Reports

*Strollers for Rent* - $200.00 security deposit charged to your room account until stroller is returned to Guest Services.  Picture of Stroller

*Television Channel Guide* - Stateroom Television Listing

*Terminal Changes in PC* - Updates

*Tipping* - Cruise Tipping Calculator

*Tips for Planning Your Cruise* -  DCL Planning Guide

*Town Car Service* - Town Cars

*Track the Ships* - Disney Magic,  Disney Wonder, Disney Dream

*Travel Agent* - Dreams Unlimited

*Travel Insurance through DCL* - Vacation Protection Plan Booklet

*Tux Rentals* - Cruise Line Formal Website

*Vancouver Info* -  VANCOUVER INFO THREAD

*Viewing the Ships* - INFO ON VIEWING THE SHIPS WITHOUT CRUISING THREAD

*Wave Phones* - INFO ON WAVE PHONES THREAD

*WDW Merchandise Phone Number and Email:*  Sometimes you can order DCL merchandise through this number.  Describe the item and they will be able to tell you if it is something that can be ordered.  Try calling them if you have something to return to DCL.  They should be able to tell how to handle it.

877-560-6477 (toll Free) or 407-363-6200
Fax:      407-352-6369
Email: wdw.mail.order@disneyworld.com

*Wine Package - *Wine can also be repurchased prior to your cruise here: https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/gifts-and-amenities/


----------



## jilljill




----------

